# Rechts- oder Linksdrehfeld bei Frequenzumrichtern



## HACKMETT (25 Juni 2013)

Hallo,

zur Zeit konstruiere ich einen Schaltschrank der mehrere Pumpen (alle Linksläufer) über Frequenzumrichter steuert.
Mein Plan sieht nun so aus die Zuleitungen zu den Pumpen 1 zu 1 aufzulegen und dann den Frequenzumrichtern ein
Linksdrehfeld herausgeben zu lassen.
Nun ist mein Arbeitskollege da völlig anderer Meinung. Der sagte es sei üblich Frequenzumrichter immer ein 
Rechtsdrehfeld generieren zu lassen und dann die Phasen im Motorklemmbrett zu tauschen.
Das macht aber meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn, denn die Pumpen auf diese weise anzuschließen bringt nur zusätzliche 
Fehlerquellen mit sich.
Meine Frage ist nun, gibt es irgendeine Vorschrift oder Richtlinie die besagt wie das zu Handhaben ist?

Gruß


----------



## ThorstenD2 (25 Juni 2013)

Nein eine Vorschrift ist mir nicht bekannt.


Aber wenn jemand mal eine neue Steuerung/Display Platine einsteckt und dann läuft der Motor auf einmal falsch herum. Gut Pumpen machen wohl keinen Schaden, aber trotzdem ist das für mich Fusch.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zako (25 Juni 2013)

Hallo,

die mir bekannten Frequenzumrichter haben einen Parameter "Linkslauf" oder "Phasenfolge drehen".
Es gibt aber auch Kunden, die lieber im Klemmbrett umverdrahten und dann entsprechend beschriften (!) - würden sie ja auch tun, wenn man keinen Umrichter hat und direkt ans Netz anschließt.

Grüße
 Zako


----------



## Perfektionist (27 Juni 2013)

Ich halte es so, die Drehrichtung elektronisch zu drehen. Als negativen Sollwert über DP.

Wenn der FU kein DP-Anschluss hat, drehe ich am FU-Anschluss und der Motor im Feld bekommt dann 1:1-Anschluss.


----------

